# Afficher des infos extraites d’une app



## Patrick Bernier (9 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
J’utilise l’app « Bonjour RATP » pour connaître en temps réel les horaires de bus notamment.
Est-il possible d’afficher rapidement sur le Bureau, les horaires de mes bus sans devoir ouvrir à chaque fois l’application et sélectionner chacun des bus, train, métro,…?
Merci d’avance


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2022)

Peut-être une réponse ici :






						Comment ajouter un widget ? | RATP
					

Comment ajouter un widget ? - L’application "Bonjour RATP" propose l’installation d’un widget permettant de visualiser les horaires des...




					www.ratp.fr


----------



## Patrick Bernier (9 Mars 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Peut-être une réponse ici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup ! (je n'avais pas le mot magique "Widget" !!)


----------

